# Help and guidance needed for my interview at local 332 next week



## skaunit (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello fellow electricians.

I am looking for a few answers to some questions to help me prepare for my interview with the sound and communications division of local 332.

Real brief history on myself, I graduated trade school [IBT in santa clara] August '10, Worked for basically a one-man shop part time for a few years, applied to local 332 Inside wireman in last quarter 2012, currently working full-time for a non-union residential shop. applied to residential program Jan '14, sound and communication Feb '14, and requested to re-interview for residential/inside wireman at the same time [still waiting on that]

First: Am I under the correct assumption that [at least in our local or california] that the test is pass fail and you are ranked purely by your interview score? I remember in one of my conversations with someone from the JATC they said that, but I may have mis-understood.

Second: How much importance does the "answer format" hold? I got a pamphlet before my interview that instructs how to answer the interview questions in 3 parts- 1) describe the situation 2) what you did 3) the result.
In my first interview, I know I didn't do a very good job of sticking to that format, and am wondering if this may have been why?


I can honestly say I am excited about the sound & communications division. I know that inside wiremen/linemen make more money, but it seems like union low voltage techs make decent money anyway and it also seems very hard/ tons of competition to get into the inside wiremen program, and I DONT want to be in residential the rest of my career.

One more question: I am coming straight from my non-union electrical job after working a half-day (the job site I'm at is 5 min. from the JATC) Should I bring a shirt and tie or other change of clothes?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

skaunit said:


> Hello fellow electricians.
> 
> I am looking for a few answers to some questions to help me prepare for my interview with the sound and communications division of local 332.
> 
> ...


For any interview a shirt and tie will give you the upper hand.

Chit shower and shave before an interview and dress up like you're playing to win, sell yourself, but do not sell yourself short.

Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## skaunit (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Harry. Since I am coming STRAIGHT from my current residential job after working a half-day, I will not have the opportunity to shower/shave (I'll be sure to shave that morning). I'll bring a shirt&tie with me and change in-between.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

skaunit said:


> Thanks for the advice Harry. Since I am coming STRAIGHT from my current residential job after working a half-day, I will not have the opportunity to shower/shave (I'll be sure to shave that morning). I'll bring a shirt&tie with me and change in-between.


That works, also if you are a member of a gym that is on the way you can take a quick shower there too, if there is enough time, the point is you want to show them you are very serious about your profession.

Good luck..


----------



## skaunit (Apr 14, 2012)

Can anyone else offer any wisdom regarding the other questions I posted about?


----------



## outlandishspore (Feb 19, 2014)

skaunit said:


> Can anyone else offer any wisdom regarding the other questions I posted about?


Hey skaunit, fellow applicant here.  In response to your first question, yes that is basically how it was described to us when I took the test at lu180. The test is scored out of 10 and each local has a minimum score needed to get an interview, but the score only gets you the interview. Your placement is determined by your interview score. This was for the inside Wireman's test, but I would assume that both programs are set up similarly.

As to your second question, I think it is good to make sure you try to answer all three points with your response. Both interviews I have had, the first thing they said was to make sure you cover these points in your response. The way I see it is they are having to assign a score to your answer and do so in a short amount of time. By having a format to follow, it helps them to better evaluate your answer. Just remember that there is no wrong answer, they just want to make sure you have the right attitude and disposition.

I would definitely bring a nice shirt at least. I wore a polo shirt and nice pants. The two guys waiting to interview before me had slacks and button ups with ties. All the interviewers had polos at least. Go for it and be yourselfyourself and it sounds like you will do fine.

Best of luck to you :thumbup:


----------



## SkinsNation (Oct 23, 2013)

I had a three person, structured panel interview for my job. the questions that they ask you are the same ones they ask of the other applicants. Yes, try your best to answer the questions thoroughly. After i got the job one of the Foreman who interviewed me told me that they are looking for key words and statements in your answers that are predetermined. A lot of people are nervous during interviews so they leave some key points out of their answers. So at the end when they ask you if there is anything else you want to add, try to regroup and cover anything you thought you missed. My boss literally told me that if someone talks long enough during that last answer that they are bound to cover all of the points that they need to hear. With that being said, i wouldn't ramble on for too long either. Good luck


----------

